# Pssssst. Philly and Shalli have something to share!



## Shalimar

Hi folks. Surprise, surprise, Philly and Shali are an item. The pirate and the mermaid have found love on sf. Whoever would have believed it? Certainly not us. :love_heart:


----------



## SifuPhil

Shalimar said:


> Hi folks. Surprise, surprise, Philly and Shali are an item. The pirate and the mermaid have found love on sf. Whoever would have believed it? Certainly not us. :love_heart:



Certainly not me - I thought this was a pizza place ... 

I love you, my little mermaid. :love_heart:


----------



## Shalimar

Love among the pizza! Sooo romantic. Love you too, pirate. Ok, enough of that mushy stuff! Lolol.:love_heart:


----------



## SifuPhil

Shalimar said:


> Love among the pizza! Sooo romantic. Love you too, pirate. Ok, enough of that mushy stuff! Lolol.:love_heart:



Yeah, now that we've freaked everyone out! 

I wonder if this is a first for SF?


----------



## Falcon

Watch out.  Motel 6 is now charging  $12/room.  Inflation, ya know,

You're welcome.


----------



## Ina

Congratulations to both of you. It's about time you two figured it out. I thought I was going to have to officially introduce you two the possibility that *something* was happening.  :wave:  :congratulations:


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

How cool! 

Sooo,long distance romances never work out. Who`s moving??


----------



## Shalimar

Thanks Mrs. Robinson. Not me! This Canuck is addicted to her island.


----------



## SifuPhil

Falcon said:


> Watch out.  Motel 6 is now charging  $12/room.  Inflation, ya know,
> 
> You're welcome.




_*$12*_ !?!

Guess it's back to the last row of the drive-in again ...


----------



## Shalimar

Thanks Ina. Sooo you figured it out before we did eh? Lolol.


----------



## Shalimar

Freaked out, Philly? Naaah. Not sf folks. Lol.


----------



## SifuPhil

Ina said:


> Congratulations to both of you. It's about time you two figured it out. I thought I was going to have to officially introduce you two the possibility that *something* was happening.  :wave:  :congratulations:



I saw that baseball bat you were aiming at my head, but couldn't figure out why ... 

And thank you.


----------



## SifuPhil

Mrs. Robinson said:


> How cool!
> 
> Sooo,long distance romances never work out. Who`s moving??



If I have to be the one to move, I'll have to change the name on my passport to "Shaun McLumberjack" layful:


----------



## mattc

Congratulations love bugs!!


----------



## Shalimar

Nope. Philly, I am afraid it is worse than that. Your new name is Philly McFinn, merman extraordinaire!


----------



## SifuPhil

Shalimar said:


> Freaked out, Philly? Naaah. Not sf folks. Lol.



That's true - they're all pretty smart. They didn't even fall for my April Fool's post.


----------



## Shalimar

Thanks Matt!


----------



## Shalimar

Btw, Philly, as a wannabe Canuck, ya gotta embrace the local idioms. We don't have lumberjacks, we have loggers.


----------



## SifuPhil

mattc said:


> Congratulations love bugs!!



Thank you, Matt! 



Shalimar said:


> Nope. Philly, I am afraid it is worse than that. Your new name is Philly McFinn, merman extraordinaire!



Hey, I'm a merman! Wow! 

I've got arms and legs and ... uh ... wait a mo' ... legs ... LEGS?!?

Well, at least I still have ...

OH NO!!!!!


----------



## SifuPhil

Shalimar said:


> Btw, Philly, as a wannabe Canuck, ya gotta embrace the local idioms. We don't have lumberjacks, we have loggers.



Oh, okay, eh? Let's go for a few beers and talk about it ... next to that igloo over there. ops1:


----------



## boozercruiser

AAAAAhhhhhhhh bless.
Doesn't it warm the cockles of the heart when you hear about a lovely Love Story.
I'm filling up here! :sentimental:


----------



## Jackie22

What wonderful happy news!  Congratulations to you both!


----------



## SifuPhil

Thank you, Booze and Jackie!


----------



## Falcon

It warms the heartles of my .............WAIT,  Someone's at the door.  Be right back.


----------



## Shalimar

Philly, sigh, just can't take you anywhere. No igloos, palm trees in Victoria,  olive groves on some of surrounding islands. We don't go out for a few beers, but a twofour. Next, I will have to get someone to explain Timbits, and a doubledouble.


----------



## Shalimar

Thanks Boozer and Jackie!


----------



## Ina

I would appreciate it if someone could make this a picture instead of just a link.  I am a techie zombie.  HELP!

http://pho.to/A5vKR


----------



## SifuPhil

Ina said:


> http://pho.to/A5vKR



Awww ... that's so nice! Thank you!


----------



## SifuPhil

Shalimar said:


> Philly, sigh, just can't take you anywhere. No igloos, palm trees in Victoria,  olive groves on some of surrounding islands. We don't go out for a few beers, but a twofour. Next, I will have to get someone to explain Timbits, and a doubledouble.



You're pulling my flipper - palm trees? In that frozen expanse? 

As for twofours and doubletits or whatever - why can't you folks learn English? layful:


----------



## Ina

See, true love, you're already arguing over location and language.  :hide:


----------



## Shalimar

Ok, Yankee Doodle, this is war! Insult my Canadianyr English, dispute the veracity of southern V. Island temperate climate will you? Beans him in the head with a large Mountie, a keg of maple syrup, two voyageurs, and a full complement of sled dogs! Oh, and a vat of fresh poutine.


----------



## Shalimar

Ina, lolololol. Ain't love grand? It will resolve itself once Philly learns his place. Men. Sigh. So uppity.


----------



## Wrigley's

There it is.


----------



## Shalimar

Beautiful pic, Ina. Philly, would you please mail me a copy?


----------



## mattc

Ina said:


> I would appreciate it if someone could make this a picture instead of just a link.  I am a techie zombie.  HELP!
> 
> http://pho.to/A5vKR


   oops a bit late on my part


----------



## Shalimar

It's great Matt, thanks!


----------



## SifuPhil

Ina said:


> See, true love, you're already arguing over location and language.  :hide:



No, not an argument - I'm right and she's wr -

*gets hit in head*


----------



## SifuPhil

Shalimar said:


> Ok, Yankee Doodle, this is war! Insult my Canadianyr English, dispute the veracity of southern V. Island temperate climate will you? Beans him in the head with a large Mountie, a keg of maple syrup, two voyageurs, and a full complement of sled dogs! Oh, and a vat of fresh poutine.



You threw a member of the RCMP at me? Two Plymouth Voyagers? And a vat of those weird French Fries? 

Not to mention those syrup-covered Chihuahuas?!?


----------



## Shalimar

Not Plymouth Voyagers, silly. Les Voyageurs were partners or independent contractors who worked for the fur trading company 
in times past. Big time adventurers/ explorers, who travelled by canoe, and mapped some of the most dangerous rivers this 

land had to offer.Poutine is almost as beloved by les Canadiens as our beloved Maple Leaf flag. Be afraid, be very afraid...sled dogs are not Chihuahuas. Lolol.


----------



## SifuPhil

Shalimar said:


> Not Plymouth Voyagers, silly. Les Voyageurs were partners or independent contractors who worked for the fur trading company
> in times past. Big time adventurers/ explorers, who travelled by canoe, and mapped some of the most dangerous rivers this
> 
> land had to offer.Poutine is almost as beloved by les Canadiens as our beloved Maple Leaf flag. Be afraid, be very afraid...sled dogs are not Chihuahuas. Lolol.



*sigh*

I have so much to learn. Just when I was figuring out who Washington and Jefferson were ...


----------



## fureverywhere

Oh man up son, she's offering ya all that fresh poutine...


----------



## Shalimar

Fur, lolololol.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Congratulations Shalimar and Phil, that's wonderful news...wish you both the best.  Phil, take this as a sign,  Canada is a beautiful place, enjoy it with your special lady, you won't regret it.  Hugs to both of you.


----------



## Ina

Shalimar and Phil, all kidding aside, on your part and mine, I think it is wonderful that the two of you are still young at heart enough to be open to excepting the challenge of sharing yourselves with each other.  And why not?  You have more to gain than loose.  Love truely does make the world go round.  

Not long ago I sensed that Phil was at a point of thinking "What's the use?", and Shalimar was very much in a position of containment about to erupt.

Now look what chance has adorned them with.  Sometimes we do get the right thing at the right time. :bigwink::dontworry::grin:


----------



## BlunderWoman

I figured this out so long ago. Now I can finally say GET A ROOM.    LOL

Congrats


----------



## Shalimar

BW, you are wicked! Thanks. Lol.


----------



## Shalimar

Thanks, so much, SB.


----------



## Kadee

So this means Philly is off limits to all the other ladies:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Shalimar

Thanks, Ina. I confess to being surprised by joy. Erupt, moi? Never. Lolololol.


----------



## RadishRose

Oh my, what did I miss? I'd like of offer my congratulations too..... Are you guys getting married? Are you moving in together? Otherwise, what?

Tell me what I missed, please.


----------



## Shalimar

Rose, he hasn't asked me to marry him! Lol. I will let him answer the rest of your questions once he wakes up. Thanks so much for your congratulations.


----------



## jujube

Congrats, you two!!!   I adore a good love story. 

Oops, I gave that mountain merman your address, Shali.  Just turn him back at the door before Phil hits him with his shillelagh.


----------



## Shalimar

Thanks Jujube. It's ok, I will turn mr. Merman away before Philly clocks him!


----------



## SifuPhil

fureverywhere said:


> Oh man up son, she's offering ya all that fresh poutine...



I'm sorry, but to me "poutine" sounds like something they ate on _The Beverly Hillbillys, 

"_Jethro Bodine, come get yer poutine!_"
_


----------



## Shalimar

Philly, you are a barbarian.


----------



## SifuPhil

SeaBreeze said:


> Congratulations Shalimar and Phil, that's wonderful news...wish you both the best.  Phil, take this as a sign,  Canada is a beautiful place, enjoy it with your special lady, you won't regret it.  Hugs to both of you.



Thank you, Sea, very much!

Maybe we'll just compromise and move to Belize ...


----------



## fureverywhere

Sounds mighty good to me NOMNOMNOM


----------



## Shalimar

Enjoy Belize, Philly! Lolol.


----------



## Shalimar

Fur, you can have Philly's share.


----------



## SifuPhil

Shalimar said:


> Philly, you are a barbarian.


----------



## Shalimar

Yes!


----------



## SifuPhil

jujube said:


> Congrats, you two!!!   I adore a good love story.
> 
> Oops, I gave that mountain merman your address, Shali.  Just turn him back at the door before Phil hits him with his shillelagh.





Shalimar said:


> Thanks Jujube. It's ok, I will turn mr. Merman away before Philly clocks him!



Whoa, whoa, wait a minute, what's this about some hillbilly shrimp-boy? 

GGGRRRRRRrrrrrrr ... 

*holding clock in a tight fist*


----------



## Shalimar

Calm down philly!


----------



## SifuPhil

RadishRose said:


> Oh my, what did I miss? I'd like of offer my congratulations too..... Are you guys getting married? Are you moving in together? Otherwise, what?
> 
> Tell me what I missed, please.





Shalimar said:


> Rose, he hasn't asked me to marry him! Lol. I will let him answer the rest of your questions once he wakes up. Thanks so much for your congratulations.



*in Jackie Gleason voice*

Hommina -hommina - hommina!

Well, ya see, she didn't ... I never ... that is, we didn't, er ...

NORTON! NORTON, COME DOWN HERE, PAL O' MINE!


----------



## SifuPhil

Kadee46 said:


> So this means Philly is off limits to all the other ladies:laugh::laugh:



Well, let's not be too hasty ...

*ducks and runs*


----------



## fureverywhere

Ooooh darlin' I was so ready to fight for them six packs, I thought he was waiting for me...but yeah a decade or two is a long time, okay he's yours. Philly, everyone battling for your masculine self? How 'bout it?


----------



## Butterfly

SifuPhil said:


> _*$12*_ !?!
> 
> Guess it's back to the last row of the drive-in again ...




ummm, Phil, the Drive-ins have been closed for years. Not that going to the drive-in requires anything to be actually playing on the screen . . . . at least it didn't back in the day.


----------



## SifuPhil

fureverywhere said:


> Ooooh darlin' I was so ready to fight for them six packs, I thought he was waiting for me...but yeah a decade or two is a long time, okay he's yours. Philly, everyone battling for your masculine self? How 'bout it?



Yep - the boys are all going to be disappointed.

...especially Ralphy. ZING!


----------



## SifuPhil

Butterfly said:


> ummm, Phil, the Drive-ins have been closed for years. Not that going to the drive-in requires anything to be actually playing on the screen . . . . at least it didn't back in the day.



To be honest, I never even noticed there was no movie.

THAT'S why the snack bar was so empty, too ...


----------



## fureverywhere




----------



## Butterfly

SifuPhil said:


> To be honest, I never even noticed there was no movie.
> 
> THAT'S why the snack bar was so empty, too ...



Yup.  My boyfriend and I "saw" The Guns of Navarone 7 times.  No idea at all what it was about . . . .


----------



## SifuPhil

butterfly said:


> yup.  My boyfriend and i "saw" the guns of navarone 7 times.  No idea at all what it was about . . . .



lmao!


----------



## Butterfly

I forgot to add my congratulations to Phil and Shalimar on their romantic endeavor.  Phil, will becoming a merman involve surgery??


----------



## Butterfly

boozercruiser said:


> AAAAAhhhhhhhh bless.
> Doesn't it warm the cockles of the heart when you hear about a lovely Love Story.
> I'm filling up here! :sentimental:



What exactly ARE the cockles of one's heart?  Always wondered.


----------



## SifuPhil

Butterfly said:


> I forgot to add my congratulations to Phil and Shalimar on their romantic endeavor.  Phil, will becoming a merman involve surgery??



I think Shali did all the necessary surgery a while back. 

I DO have to get used to people calling me "Gil", though ... and now I have a weird craving for seafood ...


----------



## SifuPhil

Butterfly said:


> What exactly ARE the cockles of one's heart?  Always wondered.



Cockles and muscles
Alive, alive oh!


----------



## Butterfly

Falcon said:


> It warms the heartles of my .............WAIT,  Someone's at the door.  Be right back.



Good thing someone came to the door before you finished that post . . . .


----------



## Butterfly

Shalimar said:


> Thanks Jujube. It's ok, I will turn mr. Merman away before Philly clocks him!



You can give him my address, Shalimar.  Wouldn't want him to go away unappreciated, would we?


----------



## Shalimar

I hear you Butterfly. I shall give your address to any mermen that turn  up at my house.


----------



## Butterfly

SifuPhil said:


> Cockles and muscles
> Alive, alive oh!



That's MUSSELS, Philly.


----------



## SifuPhil

Butterfly said:


> That's MUSSELS, Philly.



Oh.

Still thinking about that hillbilly merman ... I swear, if he comes anywhere NEAR Shali ...



... I'm a wee bit possessive ...


----------



## Butterfly

SifuPhil said:


> I think Shali did all the necessary surgery a while back.
> 
> I DO have to get used to people calling me "Gil", though ... and now I have a weird craving for seafood ...



Wonder how that fishtail is going to work out with your martial arts?


----------



## SifuPhil

Butterfly said:


> Wonder how that fishtail is going to work out with your martial arts?



I already found out.

Got up early this morning to do my T'ai-Chi. I started up ...

... and promptly fell face first on the floor, flopping around and gasping for air. 

I had to crawl into the tub to feel better.


----------



## Wrigley's

Congratulations on the love connection!


----------



## Ameriscot

Awww  :sentimental:


----------



## Ameriscot

How lovely for my two favourite pals.


----------



## Shalimar

Thanks so much Annie!


----------



## Ameriscot

S and P


----------



## Shalimar

Thanks Wrigley!


----------



## Shalimar

Thanks for giving me top billing Annie!


----------



## SifuPhil

Ameriscot said:


> S and P



Salt and Pepper? 

Simper and Pout? 

Stand and Protect? 



By the way - thank you, Wrigley's and Annie!


----------



## Ruthanne

Well, congratulations to you two!  How did this happen?


----------



## Ina

Ruthann's, it started with a wink and a nudge, and the next thing was Phil's tickling Shali's ....  sense of humor?
  :kiss-tongue:        :yes:     :woohoo1:       :wink:


----------



## NancyNGA

:cool2:

Both of you are such thoughtful and caring folks.
Best wishes, S and P!


----------



## fureverywhere

I guess all this talk about mer-people, Lagoona and Gill from Monster High.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

Congratulations to you both!!!!!


----------



## SifuPhil

Ruthanne said:


> Well, congratulations to you two!  How did this happen?



Search me! I thought this was Wikipedia! 



Ina said:


> Ruthann's, it started with a wink and a nudge, and the next thing was Phil's tickling Shali's ....  sense of humor?
> :kiss-tongue:        :yes:     :woohoo1:       :wink:



You're a trouble-maker, Sis! 


NancyNGA said:


> :cool2:
> 
> Both of you are such thoughtful and caring folks.
> Best wishes, S and P!



Thanks, Nancy!





fureverywhere said:


> I guess all this talk about mer-people, Lagoona and Gill from Monster High.



I never saw that one - have to put it on my list. Thanks!


----------



## Arachne

Such good news ^.^ congratulations and Bright Blessings to you both. Gives hope to others out there too.. :cheers1:


----------



## SifuPhil

Thank you so much, SpiderLady! :chuncky:


----------



## Shalimar

Thanks so much for the congratulations and teasing everyone!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Butterfly said:


> ummm, Phil, the Drive-ins have been closed for years. Not that going to the drive-in requires anything to be actually playing on the screen . . . . at least it didn't back in the day.



Aaaaah,but not all have closed. We still have a two screener here in my town. Closed for the Winter at the moment but reopens in two weeks!

http://www.lakeportautomovies.com/


----------



## Falcon

Do they still have the condom machines in the restrooms?


----------



## Shalimar

Arachne,loved your comment about giving hope to others. Sometimes love surprises us, a coup de foudre the French call it. Whether immediate, or slow growing, love is not about age. If we are open, sometimes the universe rewards us. Hey, initially Philly and I disliked each other intensely. Lol.


----------



## Arachne

Shalimar said:


> Arachne,loved your comment about giving hope to others. Sometimes love surprises us, a coup de foudre the French call it. Whether immediate, or slow growing, love is not about age. If we are open, sometimes the universe rewards us. Hey, initially Philly and I disliked each other intensely. Lol.



Aww that is adorable. It is true though the universe does in fact reward us. Seriously I am smiling I am so happy for the both of you.. Now when Philly gets to our neck of the woods be sure and take him to Salt Spring Island I think he would like it immensely or any of the other hippy infused gulf islands.lol Can see him now bongo drums and dancing about with the rest of the hippys. You two would have a blast ^.^ of course must see pictures too..


----------



## Shalimar

Arachne, I intend to take him to Saltspring Island, which is only a short ferry ride from where I live. My son's father has family there, so it is familiar territory. I too can see Philly drumming away. Perhaps we will see you there? Thanks so much for smiles, 

and all positive energy you send our way. This empath recognises and appreciates your positive "signature" immensely. Time to break out the special brownies! Namaste!


----------



## SifuPhil

Arachne said:


> Aww that is adorable. It is true though the universe does in fact reward us. Seriously I am smiling I am so happy for the both of you.. Now when Philly gets to our neck of the woods be sure and take him to Salt Spring Island I think he would like it immensely or any of the other hippy infused gulf islands.lol Can see him now bongo drums and dancing about with the rest of the hippys. You two would have a blast ^.^ of course must see pictures too..




Wow - everyone is conspiring to bring me to SaltShaker Island! 

I fit in well with hippies - I'd feel right at home. I'd wear my old elephant-bellbottom jeans, a flowered shirt, beads, a fully-loaded .45 on my hip, my fighting knives hidden about my body, my sword-cane ... 

Oops - fell out of character there.


----------



## Shalimar

Philly, go to your room in the basement. Meditate! You gotta leave your guns at home. Illegal in Canuckistan, where we insult people, rather than shoot them.


----------



## Cookie

Happy 4 U.  Ain't love grand. But I gotta wonder, if this the usual cyber-fantasy island stuff, or what?  

FYI, Salt Spring Island hippies (as well as most others) have gone extinct/old decades ago ago and joined mainstream society, except a couple of religious cults that would welcome converts.  As the real estate moguls have bought up property big time, if ya want to buy a hugely expensive condo/townhouse thing, then its the place for you, otherwise, take your tents and dried fruit.


----------



## fureverywhere

where we insult people, rather than shoot them. 

Very cool indeed...here they insult people, shoot them and then insult the remains...


----------



## Shalimar

Cookie, I guess I know a different Saltspring that the one you mention. I don't know any high fliers, but have friends who own modest houses on the island, where they have been for decades. I was there recently, and noticed a large number of "hippies" in residence, of varying ages. I enjoy the laid back atmosphere, the organic food, the arts and crafts et al.


----------



## Shalimar

Fur, too funny! Come visit, the door is always open!


----------



## boozercruiser

Oh! no people.
You're not still talking about these yung luvvers are yoo?:sentimental: :love_heart:
Come on now.
Enough is enough.
Give us a break! layful:nthego:


----------



## Cookie

Shali, the people I know on Saltspring vary, anyone new can't afford to find a place to live there unless they purchase or have some money (so-called hippies don't seem to have money IMO), according to numerous friends.  A good friend bought a new townhouse recently, but she has big bucks.  

I OD'd on hippies long long ago, so pretentious and immature to me now.  Anyone who calls themselves a hippie is a poser IMO, so sorry, I'm not enamoured or impressed by anything hippie-like, after having been part of that scene and seen so many aspects of it when it was in its heyday (late 60s). 

I appreciate crafts and arts but I don't consider artisans hippies. I know all about organic food and all that jazz, but I have trouble with the glamorization of hippies (a term which is phony IMO) as it was made up by the straight world way back when. Yes laid back atmosphere is nice, but most hippies are stoners who are looking for a free ride IMO.


----------



## Pinky

I'm new here, but belong to a few other forums, so am not alien to the possibility of finding a relationship online. I met my second husband that way.

My congrats to Phil and Shalimar, may you both be happy  and thanks for having hearts generous enough to share one another with the rest of us.


----------



## Shalimar

Thanks Pinky.


----------



## Bobw235

Congratulations and many years of happiness together.


----------



## Shalimar

Thanks so much Bob.


----------



## IKE

I care for both of you........good luck and glad to see you get together.


----------



## SifuPhil

Thank you Pinky, Bob and Ike. :eagerness:


----------



## fureverywhere

I have a theory for those of you who are single and perhaps looking. Forums and chats, not dating sites but just random chats are better. You can get the feel for a person's personality without the pressure. I mean on dating sites for any age people are trying to show their bright shiny self. On open forums you can read people a bit better over time. Jus' sayin'...So S and P where's the honeymoon???


----------



## Shalimar

Thanks Ike. We care for you too.:love_heart:


----------



## Shalimar

Fur, whoa there Red! He hasn't asked me to marry him. Lolol. Perhaps we will live in sin.


----------



## fureverywhere

Crap at our age...whatever benefits suit us right ya know..


----------



## Shalimar

Fur, please translate New Jerseyese for the Canuck???


----------



## fureverywhere

I mean like my credit score is bad. Try to find credit with that...We formally divorced so his is good and mine is bad. See how that could benefit us if we need to find alternate housing? Really stuff you have to explore.


----------



## Shalimar

Thanks Fur.


----------



## SifuPhil

fureverywhere said:


> I mean like my credit score is bad. Try to find credit with that...We formally divorced so his is good and mine is bad. See how that could benefit us if we need to find alternate housing? Really stuff you have to explore.



Yeah, but Fur, I'm bringing an extra-large cardboard box for us to live in.


----------



## Shalimar

Philly, no need, you can live on my balcony.


----------



## SifuPhil

Shalimar said:


> Philly, no need, you can live on my balcony.



I hope the rules allow only one Philly per balcony - I'm not good at sharing.


----------



## Butterfly

He doesn't get his own room inside??


----------



## SifuPhil

Butterfly said:


> He doesn't get his own room inside??



No, I'm an outdoor Philly. Never housebroken. 

I hope the folks downstairs have a sense of humor.


----------



## Shalimar

One Philly per balcony, two cats. People below are rarely home. The nearly dead, who barely occupy this building, have forgotten their sense of humour, but don't recall, or hear, much of anything else either.


----------



## SifuPhil

"The Nearly Dead" - that would be a cool TV series.


----------



## boozercruiser

Shalimar said:


> One Philly per balcony, two cats. People below are rarely home. The nearly dead, who barely occupy this building, have forgotten their sense of humour, but don't recall, or hear, much of anything else either.



Yes Shali, it is really sad when people appear to lose their sense of humour when they are getting on a bit.
Mind you, some people never had any, anyhow! 
Having a good SOH will carry anyone through most things in life I feel.
You and Philly obviously have more than enough of that in abundance.
Good luck and happiness is wished by all here to the both of you.:sentimental: :love_heart:


----------



## Warrigal

Well, I never!

I get distracted by real life for a bit and suddenly real life has broken out on the forum. :wow:

Onya both, Philly and Shali, and may the sun shine warmly on your time together. :congratulations:


----------



## Ina

What you guys need is one of those Tiny Houses that are about 12'X 22' and built on a trailer for easy mobility. Some even have sleeping lofts, and you'd be surprised at the living space on the first level.  My Grandson built one for the cost of $1,000. For a heavy duty flatbed trailer, about $8,000. for materials, and four months of labor.  Phil pull up the schematics online, and Shali get yourself a pretty pink tool belt. Then you guys can move wherever you want.  Then you lovers can come see me, and I'll give you many blessing.  Aren't sisters useful?
:bighug::beerandwhistle::daz: I'm the pivotal point on your see-saw, no wonder I get headaches!


----------



## Ken N Tx

Falcon said:


> Watch out.  Motel 6 is now charging  $12/room.  Inflation, ya know,
> 
> You're welcome.



Cheaper to go to a Sex Therapist it is covered by Medicare!!


----------



## Shalimar

Ina, what a cool idea! I love pink. I can transform myself into a geriatric drywall babe! Lol. Yes, sisters are wonderful, a d the fearless pirate and I would love to visit you!


----------



## Shalimar

Thanks for the good wishes Warri.


----------



## Kadee

My best wishes to you both Shalimar ..:bighug:.You know ya still gotta share him don't ya .:laugh:..Tell me please ,as I'm from Australia ..do you and "our" Philly live in the same area, I don't know allot about the US ,only all your election stuff we get to hear about..


----------



## Shalimar

Thanks Kadee! Sure, I will share "our" Philly. Lol. At present, we are three thousand miles apart. I love on the southwest coast of Canada, whereas he lives in Pennsylvania, in the American Northeast. Plan is for him to move up here, where I can turn him into a compliant Canuck!


----------



## fureverywhere

You're blessing him getting him out of hillbilly country, lived there myself for a time, never again.


----------



## SifuPhil

Shalimar said:


> Thanks Kadee! Sure, I will share "our" Philly. Lol. At present, we are three thousand miles apart. I love on the southwest coast of Canada, whereas he lives in Pennsylvania, in the American Northeast. Plan is for him to move up here, where I can turn him into a compliant Canuck!



A compliant Canuck who is still dangerous, dear. 

They can have my weapons when they pry them from etc. etc. 

I like the sharing part, though - great being with an understanding lady. layful:


----------



## SifuPhil

fureverywhere said:


> You're blessing him getting him out of hillbilly country, lived there myself for a time, never again.



I don't know that they're hillbillies here, but I really don't know WHAT they are, even after living amongst them for so long. 

There IS a town here that has an annual Snake Round-Up, which is just what it sounds like. The town is known for beating up anyone that wasn't born there. I used to go to a local bar to get in my practice time. :glee:

They're just ... weird. Which is usually a plus in my book, but not THIS kind of weird. Don't get me wrong - I've met some really great people here as well, but the masses are just ... weird.


----------



## SifuPhil

Ina said:


> What you guys need is one of those Tiny Houses that are about 12'X 22' and built on a trailer for easy mobility. Some even have sleeping lofts, and you'd be surprised at the living space on the first level.  My Grandson built one for the cost of $1,000. For a heavy duty flatbed trailer, about $8,000. for materials, and four months of labor.  Phil pull up the schematics online, and Shali get yourself a pretty pink tool belt. Then you guys can move wherever you want.  Then you lovers can come see me, and I'll give you many blessing.  Aren't sisters useful?



Lass, ye can't cram a pirate inta such a small cabin! 

He'd go stir-crazy! 

I be preferrin' a nice 45' motorhome wi' salt-water swimmin' pool, separate cat room, weapons storage ... THERE be travelin' in style!


----------



## Shalimar

Oh Philly, I better check my lottery tickets!


----------



## SifuPhil

Shalimar said:


> Oh Philly, I better check my lottery tickets!




Aye - and I best be pickin' up th' pace o' me plunderin! 

Oh, man - now you people have me doing my pirate fantasies!


----------



## Shalimar

Give the sf women a pirate pic, Philly. See ladies, I share! Lolol.


----------



## SifuPhil

Shalimar said:


> Give the sf women a pirate pic, Philly. See ladies, I share! Lolol.




*scrabbling through his salt-stained scrapbooks*

Argh! Here ye be!


----------



## Kadee

My hubby and I met when we were 40 ( me) and he was 39 ..he still calls me a cradle snatcher ..We have been married 29 years ,this year .I love hearing about "older" people getting together ..I see allot ,becoming partners in the dancing we are involved in  ( social Ballroom) many still choose to live in their "own" homes,as many of them live in the same retirement village.or a very short distance away 
Now doesn't Phily have a cat ? Is he/ she moving house :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Shalimar

Philly has a cat, I hope Mao comes with him, my old cats will freak out, but adjust in time. Congratulations on your own beautiful love story, Kadee, couldn't happen to a nicer person.:love_heart:


----------



## Shalimar

Excellent pirate pic, Philly, love the plumes!


----------



## SifuPhil

Technically Mao belongs to my roomie - she's the one who brought him in, and she's the one who treats him like a baby, so he'll probably stay here. It will be sad leaving him, but then I'll have two NEW cats to spank! 

Glad you like my plumes, dear - I know they're a bit foofy, but it worked with the outfit. layful:


----------



## Kadee

I'd expect to hear some hissing and spitting from here your cat won't be impressed :laugh::laugh:at all but tell him/ her get used to it "buddy"


----------



## oakapple

Congrats from me too ( once I had discovered it wasn't meant to be a joke) but Phil, has she actually seen you yet?I mean without the pics of mermen and barbarians.:bigwink:


----------



## Kadee

Id love to see a photo of the happy couple .....I love hearing about people our "age" finding someone to love and be loved in return :love_heart::love_heart::love_heart::kiss:


----------



## SifuPhil

oakapple said:


> Congrats from me too ( once I had discovered it wasn't meant to be a joke) but Phil, has she actually seen you yet?I mean without the pics of mermen and barbarians.:bigwink:



Um, well ...

... no. 

I mean, my FACE is enough to send women into paroxysms of joy, so what more do I need to show?


----------



## SifuPhil

Kadee46 said:


> Id love to see a photo of the happy couple .....I love hearing about people our "age" finding someone to love and be loved in return :love_heart::love_heart::love_heart::kiss:



As soon as we get one we'll post it.


----------



## ndynt

Just found this thread......the best one possible.  So very happy for you both !!!


----------



## fureverywhere

I think it perfectly beautiful...best wishes to both of you:love_heart:


----------



## SifuPhil

ndynt said:


> Just found this thread......the best one possible.  So very happy for you both !!!





fureverywhere said:


> I think it perfectly beautiful...best wishes to both of you:love_heart:



Thank you both! It certainly was unexpected.


----------



## Shalimar

You stalked me, martial man. Lol. Did T'ai Chi hoodoo on my head. Merciless mermaid hunter. Lol.


----------



## Shalimar

Thanks Nona and Fur:love_heart:


----------



## SifuPhil

Shalimar said:


> You stalked me, martial man. Lol. Did T'ai Chi hoodoo on my head. Merciless mermaid hunter. Lol.



Not me - I was the innocent little guy from the big city that you pulled, kicking and screaming, into a world of bright lights.


----------



## Ameriscot

SifuPhil said:


> As soon as we get one we'll post it.



When, when??!!  Enquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Shalimar

Little? More like a big, bad Italian. Nona is Italian, she will fill me in on allll your genetic traits. I shall take notes.


----------



## Shalimar

Annie! Lolol.


----------



## SifuPhil

Shalimar said:


> Little? More like a big, bad Italian. Nona is Italian, she will fill me in on allll your genetic traits. I shall take notes.



I can tell you that Italian men are gentle and kind and smart and only rarely annoying and we look good in pretty much any decor. As I said earlier, we are also innocent, angelic and every mother's dream.


----------



## Shalimar

Hmmm. So does a dog.


----------



## SifuPhil

Shalimar said:


> Hmmm. So does a dog.



Basically, yes - we are lovable and loyal and a woman's best friend. Protective yet playful. Can be house-trained if needed. layful:


----------



## Shalimar

Heel, Philly. Good boy, have a biscotti.


----------



## Ameriscot

Right you two!  When do you meet?


----------



## Shalimar

Annie, it comes down to two things. Passports and finances, both of which take time.


----------



## SifuPhil

Shalimar said:


> Heel, Philly. Good boy, have a biscotti.



Ooh, chocolate biscotti - WOOF!


----------



## Shalimar

I shall make you some Philly.


----------



## Shalimar

Double chocolate, or chocolate cherry ones Philly? I will put them in a tin and send them to you in WB.


----------



## SifuPhil

Shalimar said:


> Double chocolate, or chocolate cherry ones Philly? I will put them in a tin and send them to you in WB.




Ooo - chocolate cherry, please!


----------



## Shalimar

Ok!


----------



## SifuPhil

Shalimar said:


> Ok!



And I shall send you ...

... a lock of my ponytail hair.


----------

